# Heavy cream and whipping cream?



## The Princess (Jun 16, 2008)

Is heavy cream and whipping cream basically the same thing?  I have whipping cream but my recipe calls for heavy cream.  What should I do?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ing-cream-heavy-cream-double-cream-22025.html

This should clear it up, but personally, I use them interchangeably.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2008)

The Princess said:


> Is heavy cream and whipping cream basically the same thing? I have whipping cream but my recipe calls for heavy cream. What should I do?


 

Basically the same.  USe what you have.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea, I go with whatever I find on the shelf and interchange them all the time. The good thing is that if you like half and half in your coffee and keep whipping or heavy cream around, you can just mix it with milk and make your own!
I did that as I didn't see the point of having milk, cream, and half and half in the fridge all the time! This way I just keep milk and cream and if I don't end up having a use for the cream it gets used up as half and half.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 16, 2008)

i need to sub. the heavy cream in a splendia lemon bar recipe. i only have 2% milk in fridg. 

could i use fat free eagle brand milk, instead? it is pretty thick and would be better for my diet. 

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

fat free milk wouldn't work, but are you talking condensed Eagle Brand milk maybe? I honestly couldn't say what effect it would have on the recipe. I do know if it calls for heavy cream you can sometimes sub light cream.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 16, 2008)

If your lemon bar recipe wants heavy cream, it's for the fat content. Gives your lemon bars body, fluff. If you want to sub 2%, you will need to replace the missing fat, preferably with something healthy. Raw coconut oil would be best. It is sweet and tasty, a light oil, and it is a medium chain triglyceride, meaning it does not store as fat after you eat it. It metabolizes into energy and leaves ZERO plaque in your arteries.


----------

